# Hello



## Annis (Sep 3, 2016)

We had mice 3 girls, 4 years ago. They were great pets and easy to handle. After they died, my daughter decided to get a hamster but instantly wished she had stuck with mice. She is great with animals and kept her hamster well, however she has constantly yearned for mice. Unfortunately her hamster died just over a week ago. She would love to have mice again and we would love to use the same breeder we used last time. However the day before her hamster died my phone crashed and deleted all my contacts, so I have lost the breeders contact number. He came from Kesgrave, Ipswich. He was called James.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard!  Good luck with getting back in touch with James.


----------

